# I don't know if my new baby goat is nursing or not??



## Ironhorsefarmgirl (Jun 30, 2015)

We had a little baby Pygmy goat born late last night or early this morning. It's been about 100 out side and they have plenty of shade and cool places to cool off. But I can't tell if the guy is getting milk or not? He's super hot and panting a lot but I have been out there every hour on the hour and haven't seen him nurse? His belly is nice and round and full. So do I just sit back and watch or get some goat milk on stand by? I don't know how u can tell if he's getting milk or not?


----------



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

Ironhorsefarmgirl said:


> We had a little baby Pygmy goat born late last night or early this morning. It's been about 100 out side and they have plenty of shade and cool places to cool off. But I can't tell if the guy is getting milk or not? He's super hot and panting a lot but I have been out there every hour on the hour and haven't seen him nurse? His belly is nice and round and full. So do I just sit back and watch or get some goat milk on stand by? I don't know how u can tell if he's getting milk or not?


If he has a big round belly then he is nursing! When they don't get milk they look almost emaciated. Just sit out there for an hour or two and watch to see if he's nursing. Have you milked the doe??? If not you can try to milk her and if a plug (whitish) comes out before any milk comes out then he hasn't been nursing off that teat.


----------



## Ironhorsefarmgirl (Jun 30, 2015)

Ok thank u so much !


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree good advice.
If his tummy feels full, he is OK. Also try to put him up to the teat and tickle his tailhead area and see if he goes for it.


----------



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

Oh! Also if you blow hot air gently on the mouth of kid it starts suckling! If I can't get kids on the bottle I gently kiss at their mouths and blow gently, and they start to suckle


----------

